# Changing the oil in my 2008 Tt



## MissAudiGirl (Mar 5, 2012)

It took us 2 hours to figure how to get to the filter, which is underneath the car and oil drain plug but once we took off both the plastic cover and metal underbelly it wasn't too hard it was about 50 screws and both sheets had different size screws the oil plug was easily visible and the oil filer housing was visible. It was VERY MESSY BUT I'll never have to pay $115 for an oil change again and then question if it was actually done which both happened last time I took it to the dealer:/ RIPOFF!
:heart:


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

:thumbup: I was surprised too how easy an oil change really is after I did it for the first time.


----------

